# 2.1 Speakers for Gaming and Music



## Richie Rich (May 17, 2012)

Which one is better 2.1 multimedia speaker system?
*Logitech Z623 or Edifier C3*

Logitech Z623 costing for 7.7k and Edifier C3 is 8.3k


----------



## d6bmg (May 17, 2012)

My vote will go to logitech Z623


----------



## Richie Rich (May 17, 2012)

How are Logitech Z506 5.1 Speakers for 5k ?


----------



## Amey408 (May 17, 2012)

+1 for z623 but from where u get it at 7.7k? because i also planning to get one after getting some positive feedback on my Thread.


----------



## devx (May 17, 2012)

*@Amey408 >>* *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=221&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=4716&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=66

*@ Richie Rich >>* _If you have budget go for only Z623_ by the way I have Z506, purchased a month ago and what i came to know is it's really a good surround sound system for MOVIES & GAMES although not best for audiophiles, but it's bass makes my table and mouse vibrates and it has everything to blow a movie party.

*PROS: *

- Looks are sophisticated, elegant.
- Every 5 satellite speakers have there own quality and feature rich sound. (C / FR-FL / RR-RL)
- Center/speaker can be place in front of monitor or T.V for clearer voice output.
- Front right speaker got an 3.5mm headphone jack.
- Boomy bass.
- Enough lengthy wires for every satellites except FR.
- Even a single tiny sound can be heard in games.
- If satellites are properly placed in room, will surely dive you into a 3D surround sound.

*CONS: *

- Speakers create very lil. buzzy sound (Not so noticeable).
- Dedicated bass control is situated on the back of woofer.
- At very loud volume, Z506 losses it's deep bass.

ALL IN ALL the best budget speaker in 5k range, but you should go for Z623 [Excellent BASS + RICH sound] the best part it's THX certified and few in forum here own it too


----------



## saswat23 (May 18, 2012)

+1 for Z623.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 18, 2012)

try infibeam or snapdeal for better pricing on z623,  prime charges extra for shippign and tax.. headache.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 18, 2012)

My first priority is sound quality and then bass, though the room is small.
And the speakers of Z623 are very small.. I expect Z506 would be better in term of sound from 5 speakers.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2012)

Go for z623. Real nice speakers.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Go for z623. Real nice speakers.



But the speakers are totally very small.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2012)

You want size or quality ?? They produce good sound.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

edifier c3 bass is kinda muddy.(based on the reviews i read)

on the other hand logitech z623 produces good bass but no tweeters. 

u can consider these following options in 2.1 

edifier s330 for 5.8k in flipkart(very balanced between music and gaming)
edifier s530 for 10-11k in infibeam(good for everything)

also these edifier signature series speakers are of WOOD made..


----------



## Richie Rich (May 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You want size or quality ?? They produce good sound.



It is sound system man generally size of speaker depends upon the sound it produces. I see in many review that it has average speakers with no tweeters but an awesome woofer.



harshatiyya said:


> edifier c3 bass is kinda muddy.(based on the reviews i read)
> 
> on the other hand logitech z623 produces good bass but no tweeters.
> 
> ...



How is the sound quality of Logitech Z506 in gaming?


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

@Richie Rich.. as logitech z506 are 5.1 surround sound.. they are very descent speakers with good audio quality in the price range.. but u cant expect the bass of z623 in this.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

@Richie Rich
Even if the speakers are small they produce pretty good sound however you can also go for edifier. They offer very good sound quality and a balanced bass but z623 will offer you somewhat aggressive boomy bass. Both are good and you can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## MegaMind (May 25, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> My first priority is sound quality and then bass, though the room is small.



Can you explain the purpose of the speakers? 
On the scale of 0 to 100%,
music - ?
movies - ?
gaming - ?

And do state your max. budget?


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 26, 2012)

If your first priority is sound quality and then bass, then forget the edifier and logitech and get yourself a Swans M10.

I have read the customer reviews on hifinage on swans M10 product page and they seems to me Real VFM product


----------



## Richie Rich (May 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @Richie Rich
> Even if the speakers are small they produce pretty good sound however you can also go for edifier. They offer very good sound quality and a balanced bass but z623 will offer you somewhat aggressive boomy bass. Both are good and you can't go wrong with any of them.



I already mentioned that priority is sound over bass.



High-Fidelity said:


> If your first priority is sound quality and then bass, then forget the edifier and logitech and get yourself a Swans M10.
> 
> I have read the customer reviews on hifinage on swans M10 product page and they seems to me Real VFM product



I don't know about swans speakers, I never heard of that.. by the way how much it costs give me link.


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 26, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> I already mentioned that priority is sound over bass.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about swans speakers, I never heard of that.. by the way how much it costs give me link.



Swans M10

You may read the customer reviews here. 

To know more about this brand. go here: Home_HiVi, Inc.


----------



## devx (May 28, 2012)

Richie Rich said:


> How is the sound quality of Logitech Z506 in gaming?



Brother., for Z506 i mentioned everything above., why don't you look at that and as far as games are concerned it produces _totally good surround sound_., my experience is based on certain following games:

- Battlefield 3
- COD - Black Ops
- Risen
- Age Of Empires III
- PES 12
- Just Cause 2


----------



## Richie Rich (May 28, 2012)

devx said:


> Brother., for Z506 i mentioned everything above., why don't you look at that and as far as games are concerned it produces _totally good surround sound_., my experience is based on certain following games:
> 
> - Battlefield 3
> - COD - Black Ops
> ...



Yeah, i think Z506 would be perfect for games, 2-3GB 720p rip movies with 5.1 surround sound and some music.


----------



## MegaMind (May 29, 2012)

F&D 6000 will be a better choice...


----------

